# glock 43 magazines



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks


my other concealed carry gun failed to feed fmj ammo properly recently. It made me a bit nervous so I took the plunge---bought the glock 43.

That said my hands ar e big(even a glock 19 is small in them) and the mag extension I bought do not fill the need. I want and am looking for extension to up the round count to 8-10 and make gripping this gun easier on me.

does anyone out there know of a company that plans or already has magazines like this?

I have seen glock store 2 round extensions BUT they are not offered with extended springs. That doe s not sit well with me

thanks for any responses

Rob


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Can't help with the magazines, others will be along shortly that can offer advice. But I'm curious, what was your carry gun that (all of a sudden) wouldn't feed FMJ ammo?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This would be my choice:
http://tarantacticalinnovations.com...id=293&zenid=fc5b727f458619bb738c09456fae4ca6


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Joepeat

I did not disclose the gun because it was a glitch(much to my wifes' dismay---because I bought the glock 43 when I was not supposed to buy anything for a while--I am a gun buying addict I guess)

it turned out to be a magazine issue-- one of my walther ccp magazines did not allow a proper feed(but it was only 2/100 rounds shot in1 week)


the walther ccp is a great shooter and withthe new magazines I have--there is no issue--so I get a new glock and still get to keep using my Walther ccp--which feed jhp(I use federal hst) without issue


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks for your service and your suggestion @VA MaRINE


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would like to recommend Talon Tape grips for the G43. Hickock 45 recommended them on a couple of his videos. Another thing that helps to tame the little beast is a Ghost Edge connector. It is meant for SD not target shooting. Makes the trigger twice as nice.

GW


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

boatdoc173 said:


> thanks for your service and your suggestion @VA MaRINE


:smt1099


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I would like to recommend Talon Tape grips for the G43. Hickock 45 recommended them on a couple of his videos. Another thing that helps to tame the little beast is a Ghost Edge connector. It is meant for SD not target shooting. Makes the trigger twice as nice.
> 
> GW


Hi GW

the talon tape grips maybe something to look into. Because the 43 is SD only and if used the liars(lawyers) would be all over any modifications(plus my skills of changing out parts is limited to what I find on youtube--lol) I prefer a stock Glock --except if I can finally find 8-10 round extended magazines for this little gem

thanks for the suggestions

rob


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

I purchased the Taran Tactical plus 1 and plus 2 base pads and love them.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

sigmeister said:


> I purchased the Taran Tactical plus 1 and plus 2 base pads and love them.


thanks sigmeister


----------



## Gunmagwarehouse (Sep 10, 2015)

Greetings everyone,
My name is Geo from Gunmagwarehouse.com and I will be more active in this forum.
I know I am a little late to this party but wanted to share that we have Glock 43 with and without finger rests In stock!
GLOCK 43 9MM LUGER 6-ROUND POLYMER BLACK MAGAZINE


----------

